# A3 1.8t (agu) 150 just dies an won't start



## Samsp150 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello there all, 

this is my first post, about my first Audi, it's the 1999 (V reg) A3 MK 1 1.8t sport 3dr AGU engine (150). 116k on the clock.
I was driving it the other day, not high rev'ing or applying heavy, I'd just pulled off from a set of lights only to get 30meters ish away from them an the car cut out an wouldn't start again an hasn't started ever since, I've had the RAC out to do a "home start" an was told it was turning over too freely, he put a compression tester in the spark plug hole nearest the cam belt, which I'll refer to as 1st then he did the same for the 2nd port, both had zero compression, he told me a common problem with these DOHC engines is the bolt holding the pulley on to the end of the camshaft shearers..... But the pulley isn't loose, I've undone the cam over but not removed it yet as I'm waiting on the poly drive m10 bit to come to split the head from bottom ( if that's the right terminology to use) I was just wondering if anyone has ever had the same problem an how much did it cost to put right, I'm going to but doing this my self with the aid of a Haynes manual, YouTube, Audi and vw forums..... Sorry if I've left anything out this is the first time I've posted.... Hope someone can shed some light on my problems.
Thanks 
Sam


----------

